# Cinema 4D Animationen speichern?



## HapHap (23. Juni 2005)

Also probiere seit nen paar wochen Cinema 4d aus und hab jetzt ne animation erstellt die ich redern und dann speichern will (ob .AVI oder Quicktime format is mir egal) , aber ich finde keine Funktion wie "Animation exportieren" oder so.
Kann mir wer bitte sagen wo diese Funktion ist bzw. wie sie heißt?
Oder gibt es sowas nicht ?
Aber wie machen es dann alle dass sie animationen haben aus C4D(also muss es ja gehen *g*)

schonmal danke
haphap


----------



## Resi (23. Juni 2005)

HapHap am 23.06.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also probiere seit nen paar wochen Cinema 4d aus und hab jetzt ne animation erstellt die ich redern und dann speichern will (ob .AVI oder Quicktime format is mir egal) , aber ich finde keine Funktion wie "Animation exportieren" oder so.
> Kann mir wer bitte sagen wo diese Funktion ist bzw. wie sie heißt?
> Oder gibt es sowas nicht ?
> Aber wie machen es dann alle dass sie animationen haben aus C4D(also muss es ja gehen *g*)
> ...



Versuchs mal mit dem Handbuch,wenn es V9 ist dann ist es als PDF mit auf der Install CD.


----------



## HeikoKarner (23. Juni 2005)

HapHap am 23.06.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also probiere seit nen paar wochen Cinema 4d aus und hab jetzt ne animation erstellt die ich redern und dann speichern will (ob .AVI oder Quicktime format is mir egal) , aber ich finde keine Funktion wie "Animation exportieren" oder so.
> Kann mir wer bitte sagen wo diese Funktion ist bzw. wie sie heißt?
> Oder gibt es sowas nicht ?
> Aber wie machen es dann alle dass sie animationen haben aus C4D(also muss es ja gehen *g*)
> ...


- Rendervoreinstellungen
- Ausgabe:
        - Dauer angeben ( alle Bilder)
- Speichern:
        - Pfad angeben
        - Format (Avi oder QuickTime)
        - oder eben als Tiff einzelbilder rausrendern und dann mit nem
          schnittprogramm zusammenfügen


----------



## HapHap (23. Juni 2005)

ah danke 
und "Vorschau erzeugen" is der richtige animationsbefehl das ich das dann auch hab?!?


----------



## Schisshase (23. Juni 2005)

Die Vorschau wird nicht abgespeichert, sonder nur einmal gerendert und dann abgespielt. Sie dient nur der Kontrolle der Animation.
Jedenfalls hab ich das noch so in Erinnerung. Probiers doch einfach aus.


----------



## HapHap (24. Juni 2005)

ja das hab ich auch festgestellt (wollte es eigentlich über nacht bis jetzt rendern lassen, da in der schulzeit der rechner auch laufen kann).
wie speichere ich denn dann die videodatei auf HDD?
sorry wenn ich mich vielleicht in der hinsicht blöd anstelle....würdes nur gerne wissen
wenns geht schritt für schritt da ich gestern ne halbste stunde in den menüs rumgesucht hab und nix gefunden habe und somit das rendern dann aus schlafmangel gelassen habe


----------



## Schisshase (24. Juni 2005)

HeikoKarner (3. Beitrag von oben) hats so einfach wie möglich beschrieben. Simpler gehts nun wirklich nicht.

Im Menü "Rendern - Rendervoreinstellungen" kannst du das alles einstellen.

Mal unter uns: Hast du deine Version evtl. unter der Brücke gefunden?


----------



## HapHap (24. Juni 2005)

-.-
danke für die anspielung, gratz, hab aber das handbuch gelesen
so ne studenten/schülerversion is auch net soooo teuer, wenn du dich mal mit beschäftigt hast
das problem is nur :
ich stell zwar alles ein usw.
aber ich hab nie in dem zielordner ne videodatei....einmal hatte ich eine, die konnte ich aber net abspielen
naja, aber kompetente antworten kommen glaub ich net mehr wenn ich mr postst a la "Schisshase" durchlese(wohlgemerkt ein sehr intelligent wirkender nick, aber egal)
Naja probier ich halt nochn bissl rum, evtl. erbarmt sich ja noch jemand mir zu helfen
für die die flamen wollen: bitte ne PM damit der thread net verschandelt wird usw.


----------



## Schisshase (24. Juni 2005)

Sorry, wenn du dich angepißt fühlst. Aber noch deutlicher kann mans kaum noch erklären.
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Schulungs DVD von Video 2  Brain besorgen. Ist wirklich zu empfehlen.
http://www.video2brain.com/


----------



## KONNAITN (24. Juni 2005)

HapHap am 24.06.2005 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, aber kompetente antworten kommen glaub ich net mehr wenn ich mr postst a la "Schisshase" durchlese(wohlgemerkt ein sehr intelligent wirkender nick, aber egal)
> Naja probier ich halt nochn bissl rum, evtl. erbarmt sich ja noch jemand mir zu helfen
> für die die flamen wollen: bitte ne PM damit der thread net verschandelt wird usw.


Du machst mir Spaß. Da versuchen dir die Leute zu helfen und du beschwerst dich auch noch. Und geflamt hat hier übrigens niemand. 

Wie auch immer, vielleicht hilft dir ja  dieser Link  oder du stellst die Frage einfach mal in ein  C4D-Forum . 

P.S.: Kleiner Tipp: Es ist allgemein ratsam anstatt Avis, Einzelbildsequenzen zu rendern. (tiff oder tga) Bei ersten Versuchen spielt das zwar keine grosse Rolle, es hat aber auch hier den Vorteil, dass du die Bilder sofort kontrollieren kannst und auch nicht alles in einem Stück rendern musst, sondern immer wieder abrechen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt weitermachen, sprich das ganze auch stückchenweise rendern kannst.


----------



## LeoEvil (27. Juni 2005)

HapHap am 23.06.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also probiere seit nen paar wochen Cinema 4d aus und hab jetzt ne animation erstellt die ich redern und dann speichern will (ob .AVI oder Quicktime format is mir egal) , aber ich finde keine Funktion wie "Animation exportieren" oder so.
> Kann mir wer bitte sagen wo diese Funktion ist bzw. wie sie heißt?
> Oder gibt es sowas nicht ?
> Aber wie machen es dann alle dass sie animationen haben aus C4D(also muss es ja gehen *g*)
> ...




 hallo.   

  also:        laß es einfach mal durchrendern, dann öffnet sich ein neues fenster mit deinem player, der deine szene abspielt...
  speichern kannst du es jetzt in diesem fenster unter 'datei'-'speichern unter...'
 hier gibst du jetzt deinen ziel-ordner an  ...-Fertig.     

   viel spaß noch damit... Leo


----------

